# Update on my 15 gal PT



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

heres the tank today with a few changes from last time anyone saw it...

changes include:

anubis, amazon sword and whole lot more little java fern!!!

i got live stock now too!

includes: 5 exotic guppies, 6 cherry shrimp and a L204 flash panaque sp. pleco. very shy pleco wont come out from behind the heater.. the heater has a guard now.

im still searching for some nice corries... no luck yet...

i switched out my little light for a Coralife 6700K 24'' 65 Watt, makes the tank GLOW!!

i also got my DIY co2 working good now. i run it during the day and then switch to air at night.

heres a before and after picture of the tank. Enjoy!!

Before









After










L204 flash panaque sp. pleco













































shy guy!!?!?









DIY Co2









one of the exotic guppies


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Progressing nicely! Light upgrade looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## peacock (May 22, 2009)

Very nice pleco


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

heres my latest photo of the tank to date! enjoy!


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin good!!!!!!


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

Karebear said:


> Lookin good!!!!!!


thank u!


----------



## Jlanders001 (Mar 31, 2009)

That is a nice pleco, but do you realize how big it is going to get? 

Some of them reach 18" others about 12"!


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

Jlanders001 said:


> That is a nice pleco, but do you realize how big it is going to get?
> 
> Some of them reach 18" others about 12"!


lol u need to do ur homework before u comment about something of that matter....

L204 max is 5.1''
most likely 4''....

panaques are generally the smaller species of pleco.
look them up friend.. i always do my research before i spend my money...


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

Amazon sword in a 15 gallon? That's gonna be trouble...

This is what happened in my 48 gallon:


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

pitabread said:


> Amazon sword in a 15 gallon? That's gonna be trouble...
> 
> This is what happened in my 48 gallon:


no trouble here.... i like the overgrown look...if u haven't noticed..


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

alright today the corys came out after feeding time!! they spend most of the day running around in the ''bush''. i was lucky to get some good shots of them today!

enjoy!!


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

DVS Moss said:


> no trouble here.... i like the overgrown look...if u haven't noticed..


Yeah, but a healthy amazon sword can produce leaves over 2 feet in length. There's overgrown and then there's _overgrown_.


----------



## Jlanders001 (Mar 31, 2009)

DVS Moss said:


> lol u need to do ur homework before u comment about something of that matter....
> 
> L204 max is 5.1''
> most likely 4''....
> ...


Regular plecos do get that big. I've had them. I simply did not realize you had a smaller species.

I was only trying to help. I'm glad you do your research.

How long have you been in the hobby?


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

Jlanders001 said:


> Regular plecos do get that big. I've had them. I simply did not realize you had a smaller species.
> 
> I was only trying to help. I'm glad you do your research.
> 
> How long have you been in the hobby?


yah, some plecos get huge! but not a L204, there's tons of different species of plecos out there that don't grow over 6''.... even in the wild.

heres a great website to learn about catfish/plecos http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sizes.php?min=117&max=143

9 years, but im very new to planted tanks..:hail:

i love it


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

those are beautiful corys what are they if you dont mind my asking? i have been looking to get some soon and like those


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

wicca27 said:


> those are beautiful corys what are they if you dont mind my asking? i have been looking to get some soon and like those


thank u

their Corydoras sterbai, here is a link to them:

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=316


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have the smaller plecos as well. I love them. They love hiding in all the plants and such. 

I would also have to say your tank is quite overgrown! Do you still have the angles in there? I think angles might need a little more swim space than it looks like you have.

Looks like your plants are loving your tank. You sure are doing something right for them!


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> I have the smaller plecos as well. I love them. They love hiding in all the plants and such.
> 
> I would also have to say your tank is quite overgrown! Do you still have the angles in there? I think angles might need a little more swim space than it looks like you have.
> 
> Looks like your plants are loving your tank. You sure are doing something right for them!


i hate angel fish i never owned any??? im not sure why u think i have them?

thank u, all im doing is DIY Co2 during the day and then i run air at night. i also dose Excel everyday and flourish Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays. so far i haven't seen a need for dry ferts... my plants are pretty simplistic and im already doing a lot IMO. my lighting is also spectacular i have been told.. 24" 6700K 65 watt Coralife.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Silly me! I looked at Pitabread's px and somehow mixed it up with yours. So sorry.

As for your ferts, what is your substrate? Do you feed a lot? Florish is only micros unless you have the Florish Comprehensive. Plants need micros AND macros. Excel is a carbon source so you have that covered. Your plants must be getting macros from somewhere.


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> Silly me! I looked at Pitabread's px and somehow mixed it up with yours. So sorry.
> 
> As for your ferts, what is your substrate? Do you feed a lot? Florish is only micros unless you have the Florish Comprehensive. Plants need micros AND macros. Excel is a carbon source so you have that covered. Your plants must be getting macros from somewhere.


my substrate is as follows:

bottom layer: ADA aqua soil
top layer: eco-complete.

im very aware of what im putting in my tank. i researched both Excel and flourish before i spent my money. i know what they contain and what they provide. i feed twice a day generously.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How great that you do your research. You can see how it pays off by your terrific growth and healthy plants! Glad your tank is coming along so nicely!


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> How great that you do your research. You can see how it pays off by your terrific growth and healthy plants! Glad your tank is coming along so nicely!


thank u very much!


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

it began with a very conservative style then it changed into a crazy over grown jungle..

i added more wood and after spending 45mins trimming and removing my precious plants.....
i finally found the happy medium....

here are some before and after pictures. from week 1 till this moment now.

Enjoy!
*
Week one!!!*










*Last week!!*










*Today!!!*


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

What a beautiful jungle. It looks so healthy.


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

cs_gardener said:


> What a beautiful jungle. It looks so healthy.


thank u soo much, a lot of luck i think..:whoo:


----------

